# Herbststurm



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2013)

Hallo und moin moin aus dem Norden.
Man man man war das ein Sturm hier im Norden.
Der Garten sieht heute aus wie ein Recyclinghof für Gartenabfälle, alles voller Äste und Blätter in ungewohnten Ausmaßen und ein Großteil davon im Teich!
Werde heute versuchen am Teich alles abzukeschern, bevor es absinkt.
Dann werd ich wohl den Rasenträcker bemühen müssen, um einen Großteil des Laubes auf zu nehmen und zu entsorgen!
Wie sieht es bei euch aus??


----------



## Michael H (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo
Also bei mir inner Pfalz war es nicht so schlimm wie bei dir , ging schon gut ein Lüftchen aber keine großen Schäden,
Im Teich liegt auch so einiges an Blättern , die ich die Tage auch entfernen werde , ansonsten mit einem Blauen Auge davon gekommen.....


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo,
hier ging es richtig zur Sache und ich bin froh das wir noch ein Dach auf den Haus haben!!
Einen Vorteil haben wir aber, die Freiwillige Feuerwehr ist direkt neben uns und die war gestern immer wieder im Einsatz.
Auf dem Arbeitsweg meiner Frau sind teilweise gestern die Straßen gesperrt, wegen umgestürzter Bäume und dort wo die Straßen offen sind, sind sie fast unbefahrbar wegen der runter gefallenen Äste!


----------



## Thoma (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo Günter,

habs gestern im Fernsehen gesehen, was bei Euch da oben los war, Wahnsinn...
Und bei uns im Süden ( Münchner Umland) hatten wir bei 23° und Sonnenschein pur den bisher mit schönsten Herbsttag....
Sogar abends wars no total mild!
Viel Erfolg beim "aufräumen"

Gruß, Thomas:gdaumen


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Ich kann da Thomas nur zustimmen.
Naja, wir wohnen ja auch fast nebeneinander
Bei uns hatte es gestern Abend um 18 Uhr noch knappe 18 Grad.
Tagsüber Sonne und windstill.
Nur am Sonntag wars etwas Stürmisch.

Im Norden war ja richtig was los

Günther, ich hoffe Du bist einigermaßen glimpflich davongekommen und bist mit dem Aufräumen schnell fertig.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Als ich 21.00Uhr nach Hause gkommen war, bin ich beim Einparken über eine schmale Doppelstegplatte gefahren  die jetzt an einer Ecke platt ist.
Wer soll die auch im Dunkeln sehen und was hat die unterm Carport zu suchen :?
Nun ja, der Sturm hat sie von der Abdeckung gelöst und durch den Garten geweht.
Ansonsten sind nur die Styrodurplatten durch die Gegend geflogen.
Aber größere Schäden kann ich nicht verzeichnen ... bloß gut.

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo Ralph,
na ja direkte Schäden sind i. M. nicht festzustellen aber wie gesagt der Acker sieht wild aus!
Hoffe das es trocken bleibt, dann werde ich heute Nachmittag das Laub und die Äste zusammen grabbeln und ganz nach hinten auf´s Grundstück bringen!
Hab eben grade schon mal das Laub aus dem Teich geholt, zumindestens das was ich erreichen konnte. Muß aber vorsichtig sein, denn noch hat der Sturm nicht so wirklich nach gelassen aber wird schon werden.


----------



## Tanny (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

mich hat Christian 3 Bäume gekostet 

mein geliebter Zuckerahorn sah vor Christian noch so aus wie auf dem ersten Bild. 

Nach Christian.....siehe unten....und siehe unter diesem link (die Datei war zum Hochladen zu groß):






Die __ Esche, die Nachbars alten Apfelbaum zerlegt hat, war eigentlich gesund. 

Lediglich der alte Pflaumenbaum ist eher erwartungsgemäß weiter umgekippt. 
Ihm fehlte schon ein viertel von Stamm und Krone nach dem letzten schweren Sturm im Herbst 2011.

...aber der __ Ahorn und die Esche....das nehme ich Christian wirklich übel 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Moin Kirstin,
oh oh oh so schlimm ist es lange nicht bei uns!
Haben hier nur mit sehr viel Eichenlaub und Ästen vom Nachbar zu kämpfen!
Das Prob. ist das das Eichenlaub eben nur sehr langsam verottet und selbst wenn ich es in die letzte Ecke des Grundstückes verfrachte, sieht es nächstes Jahr noch genau so aus! Dann kommt aber schon warscheinlich die nächste Ladung!!


----------



## Patrick K (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo 

bei uns war es zwar zeitweise stark Windig , hat aber keinen Schaden angerichtet ,war wahrscheinlich so wie bei Michael H., wir wohnen ja auch fast neben einander (ca.4 Km)

Ich hatte nur ca. 10 Blätter auf dem Teich, bei mir ein seltenes Bild

Mehr Sorgen machte dass Gewitter und der Blitz der in der Nähe einschlug ,der Strom war kurz weg , aber auch da, zum Glück nichts passiert

dafür heute wieder strahlend blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Obs


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

hier flogen diverse Scheiben aus dem GWH durch die Gegend,
und wir mussten die Krone unserer Goldrobinie kappen, sonst hätte 
es diesen jungen Baum wohl entwurzelt.
Da die Goldrobinie aber ein sehr starkwüchsiger Baum ist, 
hoffen wir sehr, dass sie im nächsten Jahr wieder durchstartet.
GWH ... und GöGa's Rettungsversuche
 

die Goldrobinie :-(


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo Günter, 
ich habe auch recht viele __ Eichen. Da sammeln sich im Herbst die Pferde mit wahrer Begeisterung das Laub. 
Schaut man in ältere Literatur, heißt es dort ja, daß Eiche für Pferde giftig sei.

 Ich habe das allerdings all die Jahre nie bestätigt gefunden. Es ist mir eher aufgefallen, dass die Pferde ganz besonders im Herbst völlig verrückt nach Laub und Gehölz sind.

Neuere Studien aus England haben jetzt sogar bestätigt, dass Pferden Laub (auch Eiche) und Gehölze mit hohem Bitterstoff- und Rohfaseranteil gut tun. 

Darüber hinaus fand ich sehr spannend die Aussage einer Heilpraktikerin, mit Zusatzausbildung "Kräuterkundige Schwerpunkt heimische Pflanzen", mit der ich letztes Wochenende hier einen "Kochen aus der Natur Kurs" veranstaltet habe (wir haben da auch Eicheln verarbeitet). Sie erklärte uns, dass Eichen (Blätter, Rinde Früchte) eine stark zusammenziehende Wirkung haben und darum als Heilmittel bei Blutungen, Durchfällen etc. einsetzbar sind. 

@Patrick ....ja, das war bei mir auch das einzig Gute, was ich Christian abgewinnen konnte: Er hat auf einen Schlag sämtliche Bäume entlaubt und das ausnahmsweise von den Tümpeln weg. Ich habe all die Jahre noch nie so wenig Laub auf den Tümpeln gehabt 

@Eva-Maria ....puh...fliegende Glasscheiben sind ja auch nicht grade der Hit. Ein Glück konntet Ihr Eure Robinie noch entlasten. Ich glaube das Hauptproblem unserer Bäume war, dass sie noch so stark belaubt waren, als Christian kam. Ich drücke Eich die Daumen, dass Eure Robinie gut wieder durchkommt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

PS Günter, 
wenn Du Dir irgendwo einen Hänger voll Pferdeäppel besorgen kannst, dann mache Deinen Eichenlaubhaufen und decke den mit den Pferdeäppeln ca. 20 cm hoch zu. Es wird sehr warm darunter und es ziehen Unmengen von Würmern ein.
Dann ist das Eichenlaub im nächsten Jahr hin und Du kannst die ganze Geschichte wunderbar im Garten verteilen. 
Wichtig ist : reine Pferdeäppel ohne Stroh und Späneeinstreu (sonst wird besonders bei Spänen die Mischung für eine Gartenverteilung zu sauer und bei Stroh wächst Dir sonst später so viel Getreide im Garten). 
In der Regel ist an pure Äppel bei Freizeitreitern mit Weide und/oder Paddockhaltung gut ran zukommen.  
Die sammeln täglich die reinen Äppel ein. 

Mir bringen immer diverse Leute für ihre Rosen und ihre Laubhaufen  ihre Bottiche und sonstigen Behältnisse bis hin zu kleinen PKW Anhängern und lassen die ein paar Tage hier stehen. Ich sammle dann die Äppel direkt in das Behältnis. Damit ist uns dann allen gedient: ich spare das Wegfahren auf den Misthaufen und die Leute sparen das Aufladen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo Kirstin 

da hast du mich aber falsch verstanden ,bei meinem Teich hab ich normalerweise 3-4 Blätter übers ganze Jahr im Wasser

die 10 Blätter  waren ja fast ein negativ Rekord und die bei mir durch den "Sturm" entstandene "Arbeit"

Gruss  Obs


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo Patrick,


Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Kirstin
> 
> da hast du mich aber falsch verstanden ,bei meinem Teich hab ich normalerweise 3-4 Blätter übers ganze Jahr im Wasser
> 
> ...



uups....  dann schick mir mal was zu essen rauf mit der Flak 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*

Hallo Kirstin 

ich denke nicht da ich da sehr hoch schiessen muss , eher verdammt weit 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Herbststurm*


----------

